

Startup Quote: Aza Raskin, co-founder, Massive Health - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6063336041

======
raychancc
Every time you make the user make a decision they don’t care about, you have
failed as a designer.

\- Aza Raskin (@azaaza)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6063336041>

